# Grand Opening at Jenson USA, Riverside - Sat May 22nd



## jchristopher (Sep 12, 2002)

Grand Opening at Jenson USA, Riverside - Sat May 22nd
GRAND OPENING PARTY - SATURDAY, MAY 22nd
Ribbon-cutting at 9am
________________________________________
Special thanks to the customers that helped test our new Will-Call operation in Riverside, CA. We're ready to open our doors to the public, and we're celebrating with our Grand Opening event, starting at 9am on Saturday, May 22nd, 2010.

• Special discounts at our new Will-Call kiosks
• Demo bikes from Rocky Mountain, Intense Cycles, and Dahon
• Meet factory reps
• Autograph session and MTB ride with Race Face factory riders Paul Basagoitia and Mike Kinrade
• Food, contests, and so much more!

Our new Corporate HQ and Will-Call Center is located at:
1615 Eastridge Ave
Riverside, CA 92507
(909) 947-9036

Hope to see you there!

- Team Jenson USA


----------

